# Wound Packing



## SARSpecialist (May 31, 2012)

In the event a person has a large open wound that cannot be closed immediatly wound packing may be the only option; this can be done with kerlix and or Combat gauze to stop a bleed. A person can bleed out in three minuets from a injury to a major artery or vessel; I have provided a link to a video on wound packing.


----------

